
AT&T names 11 new metro areas for gigabit fiber Internet - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/10/att-names-11-new-metro-areas-for-gigabit-fiber-internet/
======
ucaetano
Sadly we can't compare this reality to an alternate Earth where Google Fiber
never came along, but given the launch schedule and pricing of FTTH service by
incumbents, it's hard not to conclude that competition from Google Fiber was a
key driver.

